# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Πώς μαγειρεύεται το μπρόκολο?

## -beba-

Δεν τρώω ποτέ μπρόκολο. Αποφάσισα σήμερα να προσθέσω το μπρόκολο στην διατροφή μου. Αγόρασα κιόλας. Δεν ξέρω όμως πως μαγειρεύεται. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί?

----------


## jmone

η πιο εύκολη μέθοδος είναι ο ατμομάγειρας
αλλιώς κόβεις το κοτσάνι τα πετας στην κατσαρόλα και σε κάνα 20 λεπτο 
σε μέτρια φωτιά είναι έτοιμα

----------


## Μαρία

> Δεν τρώω ποτέ μπρόκολο. Αποφάσισα σήμερα να προσθέσω το μπρόκολο στην διατροφή μου. Αγόρασα κιόλας. Δεν ξέρω όμως πως μαγειρεύεται. Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί?


Το βάζεις σε μια λεκάνη με νερο (να ειναι ολο βυθισμένο)και ριχνεις ξύδι στο νερο.Ετσι καθαρίζεται γιατι με σκέτο νερό δεν.Το αφήνεις ετσι κανα 10λεπτο θα δεις οτι θα επιπλεουν τα ζουζουνια νεκρα αν έχει που ειναι βαθιά μεσα στο φυλλωμα.
Μετα το ξεπλένεις και το βαζεις στην κατσαρολα πιο κομμενο(οπως πχ με κουνουπιδι)και νερο μεχρι την μεση.Το βραζεις σε μεσαια φωτια και εκει στο τέταρτο με ενα πιρούνι θα δοκιμάζεις αν βυθίζεται στις ρίζες του ευκολα(αν ναι ειναι ετοιμο)προσεχε μην το βράσεις πολύ και αρχίσει να δυαλύεται.Μετα το στραγγιζεις το βαζεις στο πιάτο,λεμόνι,λάδι και αλάτι αν θες και τρωγεται μια χαρα.Εγώ το τρωω σκέτο μου αρέσει κ έτσι εχει μια μυρωδιά από μόνο του.

----------


## AVSS

Εκτος απο μαγειρεμενο δοκιμασετο και ωμο με λαδολεμονο,ειναι πολυ ωραιο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Machiavelli

Τώρα που μάθαμε και για τα νεκρά ζουζούνια σίγουρα θα το φάμε ωμό...

----------


## thegravijia

> Τώρα που μάθαμε και για τα νεκρά ζουζούνια σίγουρα θα το φάμε ωμό...


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

Κι όμως το φύλλωμά του ειναι τοσο πυκνο που και κατω απο το νερό να το βάλουμε δεν καθαρίζεται καλα με το να το βυθίσουμε σε νερό με ξύδι δεν μενει τιποτα οτι υπάρχει πεθαίνει!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Το βάζεις σε μια λεκάνη με νερο (να ειναι ολο βυθισμένο)και ριχνεις ξύδι στο νερο.Ετσι καθαρίζεται γιατι με σκέτο νερό δεν.Το αφήνεις ετσι κανα 10λεπτο θα δεις οτι θα επιπλεουν τα ζουζουνια νεκρα αν έχει που ειναι βαθιά μεσα στο φυλλωμα.


OMG :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Λίγο νεράκι έριχνα μέχρι τώρα. Θα δοκιμάσω με ξύδι! Ευχαριστώ Μαρία!

----------


## monte22

το μπροκολο αν το βρασουμε και μετα το ζεσταινουμε στο φουρνο μικροκυματων χανει θρεπτικα συστατικα??

----------


## -beba-

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Θα δοκιμάσω το βράδυ να το φτιάξω.

----------


## Littlejohn

Εντάξει και λίγα ``ζουζούνια`` να φάμε, δε τρέχει και τίποτα. Τσάμπα πρωτεϊνη... :01. Mr. Green: 

Αν σε ενοχλεί η γεύση του μπρόκολου, μπορείς να το βράσεις σε χυμό λεμονιού.
Στα τελειώματα ρίξε και κανένα ασπράδι αυγού μέσα και γίνεται κάτι σα φρικασέ...

----------


## Machiavelli

> Εντάξει και λίγα ``ζουζούνια`` να φάμε, δε τρέχει και τίποτα. Τσάμπα πρωτεϊνη...


Πως να πηγαίνουν από αμινοξέα τα ζουζούνια; Οι σχιστομάτηδες που τα τρώνε πάντως βγαίνουν καρατίστες.

----------


## -beba-

Είπα να παρακάμψω τα ζουζούνια γιατί ανακατευομαι και μόνο να τα σκέφτομαι. Εσείς επιμένετε όμως.
Επίσης littlejohn το φρικασέ που ανέφερες είναι ένα από τα φαγητά που δεν έφαγα ποτέ γιατί στη θέα του και μόνο ανακατευομαι.
Μετά από όλα αυτά έχω την εντύπωση πως το βράδυ που θα πάω στο σπίτι το πρώτο που θα κάνω είναι να βάλω το μπροκολο στα καλάθι με τα άχρηστα. :01. Sad:

----------


## jmone

βρομάει και όλο το σπίτι μετά και πρέπει ν ανοίξεις όλα τα παράθυρα  :01. Mr. Green: 
για όλα τα παραπάνω το πέταξα απ τη διατροφή μου κ εγώ

----------


## Μαρία

Παιδιά ειναι πολύ υγειινο και με πολλα αντιοξειδωτικα ειναι κριμα να πετιεται!!!Οπως προσεχουμε να πλένουμε τα φαγητα που προκειται να μαγειρέψουμε ετσι και με αυτο και παλι επειδη κατα το μαγειρεμα μυριζει πιο εντονα παλι να ειναι λόγος να μην το φάμε δεν το βρισκω σωστό,και το κουνουπιδι μυριζει κ.α φαγητα!!!Και δεν καταλαβαινω προτιματε να μην το πλύνετε και σε 15 λεπτα να ειναι ετοιμο βρασμένο να το φατε και προτιματε αλλα φαγητα να φτιάχνετε που θα ειναι ετοιμα σε περισσοτερο χρόνο και με ποιο φασαρία.Προσωπικα θα το κρατουσα και θα το τιμούσα ανάλογα!!

----------


## Littlejohn

> Επίσης littlejohn το φρικασέ που ανέφερες είναι ένα από τα φαγητά που δεν έφαγα ποτέ γιατί στη θέα του και μόνο ανακατευομαι.
> (


Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ... Αν φας φρικασέ (χοιρινό με λαχανίδα και σέληνο) της μάνας μου, θα αναθεωρήσεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Όσο για το μπρόκολο και εμένα δεν με τρελαίνει (προτιμώ κουνουπίδι) αλλά για τους λόγους που ανέφερε η Μαρία (αντιοξειδωτικό με πολύ ίνα), μία φορά την εβδομάδα θα το φάω όπως και να`χει.

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Littlejohn

> Πως να πηγαίνουν από αμινοξέα τα ζουζούνια; Οι σχιστομάτηδες που τα τρώνε πάντως βγαίνουν καρατίστες.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Πλάκα πλάκα, τα έντομα (και ιδίως τα σκουλήκια και οι νύμφες) είναι η καλύτερη πηγή πρωτείνης, με καθαρότητα που συναγωνίζεται 80άρα whey... :01. Wink:

----------


## Machiavelli

Θα τρώω μεταπροπονητικό σκουλήκι τότε μετά την προπόνηση, αντί να πίνω whey.
Κι εγώ τρώω μπρόκολο και θα συνεχίσω να τρώω και με ζουζούνια και με καρχαρίες.

----------


## fotis hks

> το μπροκολο αν το βρασουμε και μετα το ζεσταινουμε στο φουρνο μικροκυματων χανει θρεπτικα συστατικα??


οχι....αρκει να βάζεις το φουρνο στο προγγραμα για αποψυξη για 2:30λεπτα....η αλλιως στο 40-60% για 1:30 εως 2 λεπτα......ετσι ουτε το καις και δεν το καταστρεφεις ουσιαστικα.....  :01. Wink:

----------


## Doctorg

Λένε πως το βιολογικό μπρόκολο όταν το βράζεις δεν μυρίζει, απο εκεί λέει το καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι και βιολογικό...

----------


## fotis hks

> Λένε πως το βιολογικό μπρόκολο όταν το βράζεις δεν μυρίζει, απο εκεί λέει το καταλαβαίνεις πως είναι και βιολογικό...


μμμμ εγω παντως δεν το εχω τσεκάρει (διοτι 2 στις 3 βιολογικο φτιάχνω) ισως να να εχω παθει και ανοσια στη μυρωδια οποτε...  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

Εγω παντως δεν εχω δωσει σημασια στην μυρωδια.Ποτε δεν το παρατηρησα.Επισης παντα το πλενω με σκετο νερο και οχι με ξυδι.Μονο και μονο στην ιδεα αηδιαζω,το ξυδι ουτε να το μυρισω δε θελω(σαν τις μελισσες :08. Turtle: ).

Χαμηλη φωτια και ενα τεταρτο ειναι αρκετο,να μεινουν και λιγες βιταμινες.Για τα μαμουνια τωρα τι να πω,πιστευω οτι μεγαλο μερος κατα το πλυσιμο και βρασιμο θα φευγει.Τα υπολοιπα κανουν παρτυ στο στομαχι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

εγω το ξεσκιζω το μπροκολο αλα δεν βρηκα ακομα τροπο
να αποφευγω τα πρηξιματα στο στομαχι και τα αερια ρε παιδια.

----------


## fotis hks

> Για τα μαμουνια τωρα τι να πω,πιστευω οτι μεγαλο μερος κατα το πλυσιμο και βρασιμο θα φευγει.Τα υπολοιπα κανουν παρτυ στο στομαχι


χαχαχαχαχαχχαχα εεεεεεετσι!!!  :02. Shock:   :02. Smash:

----------


## Eddie

> εγω το ξεσκιζω το μπροκολο αλα δεν βρηκα ακομα τροπο
> να αποφευγω τα πρηξιματα στο στομαχι και τα αερια ρε παιδια.


Αυτο εχει μια βαση.Γενικως τα πρασινα πεφτουν λιγο βαρια κυριως στο εντερο και στο στομαχι,αλλους τους ενοχλει αλλους καθολου.Τωρα δυστηχως δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κανενας τροπος για να αποφυγεις τα παραπανω.Ισως να τρως πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες.Γενικως σε ενοχλουν τα πρασινα η μονο το μπροκολο?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Αυτο εχει μια βαση.Γενικως τα πρασινα πεφτουν λιγο βαρια κυριως στο εντερο και στο στομαχι,αλλους τους ενοχλει αλλους καθολου.Τωρα δυστηχως δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κανενας τροπος για να αποφυγεις τα παραπανω.Ισως να τρως πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες.Γενικως σε ενοχλουν τα πρασινα η μονο το μπροκολο?


Αυτο μονο με πειραζει. 
Ετσι εκανα, εριξα τις ποσοτητες.

----------


## alwaysforthegood

> βρομάει και όλο το σπίτι μετά και πρέπει ν ανοίξεις όλα τα παράθυρα 
> για όλα τα παραπάνω το πέταξα απ τη διατροφή μου κ εγώ


ασε που δημιουργει και αερια!χαχαχαχα!εγω παντος μαγκες το δουλευω πολυ το μπροκολο,κολαει πολυ με το κρεατικο.και αποτι εχω δει αμερικες κτλ και εκει οι τυποι το εχουν στην αθλητικη τους διατροφη :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gianna

Εντάξει, δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά υπάρχει και κατεψυγμένο (μπουκετάκια) που βράζει αμέσως. Για όσους δεν έχουν χρόνο, βαριούνται το πλύσιμο και...θέλουν ν' αποφύγουν τα ζουζούνια!! :01. ROFL:

----------


## Ximerakis

μην λετε βλακεις... ειναι πεντανοστιμο ακομα και βραστο!!! λιγο λεμονι,λαδι και αλατι και ειμαι ικανος να φαω τονους με συνοδια βραστης πατατας και αυγου! δοκιμαστε το! τελειο!!!

----------


## Gianna

Ετοίμασα μπροκολοκατάσταση για αύριο (να ναι έτοιμο όταν γυρίσω απ' τη δουλειά, γιατί αλλιώς θ' αναστενάξουν τα τυροπιτάδικα :01. Mr. Green: ) 
Έβρασα το μπροκολάκι, βιολογικό παρακαλώ, με καρότα, έχω και σαρδέλες, (έτσι για να μυρίζει ακόμα πιο πολύ το σπίτι :01. ROFL:  και να τρελένεται ο γάτος) λαδάκι, μπόλικο λεμονάκι (και κανα παξιμάδι - ανάλογα με την πείνα :08. Food: ).
Και με βραστή πατάτα μια χαρά είναι, πετάς και κανα σολωμό από δίπλα μαμ, μαμ!!!

----------


## Eddie

> Ετοίμασα μπροκολοκατάσταση για αύριο (να ναι έτοιμο όταν γυρίσω απ' τη δουλειά, γιατί αλλιώς θ' αναστενάξουν τα τυροπιτάδικα) 
> Έβρασα το μπροκολάκι, βιολογικό παρακαλώ, με καρότα, έχω και σαρδέλες, (έτσι για να μυρίζει ακόμα πιο πολύ το σπίτι και να τρελένεται ο γάτος) λαδάκι, μπόλικο λεμονάκι (και κανα παξιμάδι - ανάλογα με την πείνα).
> Και με βραστή πατάτα μια χαρά είναι, πετάς και κανα σολωμό από δίπλα μαμ, μαμ!!!


Ετοιμασε κι ενα σερβιτσιο για μενα και πες μου που μενεις :01. Mr. Green: 

Θα σου φερω και ντοπιο τσιπουρο για να παει κατω ο μεζες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gianna

> Ετοιμασε κι ενα σερβιτσιο για μενα και πες μου που μενεις
> 
> Θα σου φερω και ντοπιο τσιπουρο για να παει κατω ο μεζες


Αθήνα, αλλά θα φάω μετά τις 5 το απόγευμα, οπότε προλαβαίνεις :08. Turtle:  (μη και ξεχάσεις το τσίπουρο, σε φαγα!!!)

----------


## TToni Shark

> μην λετε βλακεις... ειναι πεντανοστιμο ακομα και βραστο!!! λιγο λεμονι,λαδι και αλατι και ειμαι ικανος να φαω τονους με συνοδια βραστης πατατας και αυγου! δοκιμαστε το! τελειο!!!


+1000 θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα :03. Thumb up:

----------

